
Mets catch Dodgers using laser to mark up Citi Field outfield - BGyss
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/mets/mets-catch-dodgers-laser-mark-citi-field-outfield-article-1.2653341
======
hackney
Considering they use high speed cameras to spot ball and player positions down
to the millimeter for the purpose of scoring, who cares? Let 'em permanently
mark the field. Either that or get rid of the cameras.

